# Hut



## il-y-a

Hello,
I'm editing a Persian translation of the English translation of Heda Margolius Kovály's book, _Under a Cruel Star: A Life in Prague_. I was wondering if "Hut" in this sentence (since it is capitalized) refers to a specific location or not:

_There were the springtimes in Hut before the war, when people came out of their houses and into their gardens, airing out striped feather beds and turning the damp soil._

Google is not helping and as my question concerns the geographical context, I thought it'd probably be best to ask it here instead of an English language forum. Thanks.


----------



## Cautus

It looks like a proper name, but it should be Huť not Hut.
Is there any more context?
You can see about Huť more here: cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hu%C5%A5 - a list of villiages and towns of Czech republic.

kosmas.cz/knihy/168187/na-vlastni-kuzi/ said:
_"...Describes her deportation from Prague to the Łódź ghetto in 1941..."_

It seems there is not mention about "Hut" in this anotation.


----------



## Cautus

By this update below it seems to me the Hut is Huť, so the proper name of the village.
Question: Where was Heda's country house before the war?
Answer: Hut
_Source: quizlet.com/327625413/hist-2211-under-a-cruel-star-kovaly-exam-flash-cards/_


----------



## il-y-a

Cautus said:


> By this update below it seems to me the Hut is Huť, so the proper name of the village.
> Question: Where was Heda's country house before the war?
> Answer: Hut
> _Source: quizlet.com/327625413/hist-2211-under-a-cruel-star-kovaly-exam-flash-cards/_


I see, thank you so much. Apparently my search skills are in really bad shape! )


----------



## Cautus

You are welcome 
No need for any apologies. It's a pleasure helping you.


----------



## Mejsy

It is realy local name of the village, here is Czech original from the book:

"Jara v Huti před válkou, když lidi vylézali z domků na zahrádky, větrali pruhované peřiny a začali se hrabat v zemi."


----------



## il-y-a

Mejsy said:


> It is realy local name of the village, here is Czech original from the book:
> 
> "Jara v Huti před válkou, když lidi vylézali z domků na zahrádky, větrali pruhované peřiny a začali se hrabat v zemi."


Thanks


----------

